# Glowlight tetras



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay so in 10 mins gonna go pick up 6 glowlight tetras for $4. So just wanted to know anyone have any tips. :fish9:


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Drip Acclimation!


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Pigeonfish said:


> Drip Acclimation!


*i/a*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Drip acclimation!

Oh yeah also,they like blackwater so if they seem a bit nervous,get some oak leaves and throw them in the water.It will stain it,and then slowly change out the dark into clear.


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah their floating now in the tank and like last week my harlequins are going nuts. LOL
PS. Are they known to nip because half the tank mates including 2 of the one I got have bites taken out of their dorsal fins.


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

My glowlights are pretty skittish. You should consider putting them in the tank after lights out. It might minimize the stress.


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

I shut off the lights when introducing them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I had a group with a plakat and he was fine with them.He would chace them out of his spot but other than that they all got along just fine.


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

My harlequins are chasing them away the glowlight tetras are standing up now. They have a home turf. LOL It is prettty fun to watch, just one glowlight is trapped in the corner. It keeps trying to sneak away. But fails. You can also see some glowlights trying to get it out. They litterally try to sneak back to their home turf. It is like capture the flag. LOL


----------



## ufimych (May 9, 2011)

I always keep a few of them in my community tank and breed them, occasionally. They are pretty hardy tetras. Breeding them is moderately difficult. I never prepare any special water for them for keeping, but breeding them requires soft water. This is one of my favorite fish species.


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

They all good now!


----------

